# Anyone recognise this Avia model?



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Apparently a non-runner or I'd be tempted to buy all four just to get it. Love the dial and the slim case.

Doesn't look like the typical Avia Swissonics or have the dual 'crowns' of the rechargeable Landeron-based models Paul has on his site.

So, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting that Avia, but for me the most interesting watch of the four you show, longplay, is the Omax, and I shall be posting a short history of that company in due course.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

No idea but thanks for this, came across these model .. rather like them now :yes:


----------

